

Userscript: Expand the tiny guess map on GeoGuessr.com - stephanos2k
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/177196

======
stephanos2k
OP here.

I created this little script out of my own frustration. The game is great, I
shared it with a lot of friends. But what really annoys me is that the guess
map is not expandable. It's just tiny.

This userscript tries to remedy that. It adds an "Expand Map" button to the UI
and makes the map almost fullscreen
([http://s3.amazonaws.com/uso_ss/23108/large.png?1378278171](http://s3.amazonaws.com/uso_ss/23108/large.png?1378278171))

To all the fellow hackers: it has an unfortunate bug. The Google Map does not
resize automatically when the window is expanded, the browser must be slightly
resized to trigger the Google Map to expand as well. Since the author used
Backbone to write the app, it's completely encapsulated and doesn't allow
access to any variables. If you know how to fix this, I'm listening!

